# klassenhierarchie ?



## mikachu (15. Mrz 2006)

hi community,

weiß jmd ob es eine klassenhierarchie gibt ?

wenn ja, wo find ich die?

es wäre doch mal großartig zu wissen, welche klasse welche methoden bereitstellt, und von welchen klassen die abgeleitet ist und welche interfaces diese implementiert.

mir ist vor allem die sache mit den streams völlig unklar :roll:

MfG mika


----------



## norman (15. Mrz 2006)

wie jetzt? in der API steht doch bei jeder klasse oben die Hirarchie


```
java.io 
Class InputStreamReader
java.lang.Object
 -> java.io.Reader
    ->  java.io.InputStreamReader
```


----------



## Beni (15. Mrz 2006)

Vielleicht kennt mika die API ja garnicht? Hier geht es weiter.


----------



## mikachu (15. Mrz 2006)

dankesehr :toll:


----------

